# The Saltersgate Inn, North York Moors- December 2013



## Old No.13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just past The Hole of Horcum on the A169 is this now unremarkable pub with a remarkable history. It's also got a cottage attached. 

*History

Built in 1648, this Ale house has quite a chequered past. Used, due to its location, as a smugglers pub. It was constantly raided by customs and excise officers that were never able to catch the miscreants until one night after a raid, one of the officers hid in a barn, and once the smuggling malarkey had restarted went back to the pub to arrest said miscreants. Unfortunately for him he was wacked over the head with a bar stool/table leg and killed. His body was buried, in the pub under the fireplace and legend has it that the landlord vowed that the fire should never be allowed to go out, so that the body would never be discovered. The fire burned until the pub closed in 2007. Now despite being bought in 2008 it is a derelict shell. The ghost of the customs officer reaping his revenge!!!!!!!




DSC_0556 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0554 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0552 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0548 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0546 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0545 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0544 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0526 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0527 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0528 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0533 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0534 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0538 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0542 by markrichardson397, on Flickr




DSC_0541 by markrichardson397, on Flickr*


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 24, 2014)

Rather nice, you picked the best bits here cheers!


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice pics and great history. Thanks, mate.


----------



## woody65 (Jan 25, 2014)

i understand the owner fell out with the park authority over the work which is why its in this state


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great story, love to hear about the dark history of places!
Pic's good too, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 25, 2014)

What a shame thats a grand old building,great pics.


----------



## gozomick (Feb 3, 2014)

such a shame, stopped here many times for a pint, sitting by the fire when going to and from whitby


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 3, 2014)

woody65 said:


> i understand the owner fell out with the park authority over the work which is why its in this state



That, and a refurbishment cost that increased exponentially as each square foot of interior plaster was removed to reveal the horrors underneath.


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 3, 2014)

Looked at it on Google Earth and it was in the process of refurbishment at that time (2009).
Great pics - Thanks. Jim


----------

